# Estate Agent around Velez Malaga



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for a reliable estate agent who speaks English in Andalucia, around Velez Malaga and Nerja area. Please can anyone recommend an estate agent?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Feraya said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a reliable estate agent who speaks English in Andalucia, around Velez Malaga and Nerja area. Please can anyone recommend an estate agent?


I know a number of people who have bought properties through, and others who have sold through, this one, and nobody has reported having any problems so far:-


Essential Properties

There is also:-

http://buyahomespain.com/

Both have their offices in Torre del Mar.


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

*Thank you very much again, Lyn R. You are very helpful. Have a nice day!*


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

I would second Lynn R's recommendation for Buy A Home Spain. We bought through them last year and they were very good.


----------



## EMcP (Sep 30, 2012)

Feraya said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a reliable estate agent who speaks English in Andalucia, around Velez Malaga and Nerja area. Please can anyone recommend an estate agent?


Fleming Properties in Nerja . Roly and Anne are a family owned agency who have lived in the area for over twenty years. They have a deep understanding of the processes, policies etc and are genuinely interested in helping not selling.


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

*Estate agents around Velez Malaga*

Thanks, EMcP.


----------



## lenalan (Aug 20, 2016)

Boked holiday rentals with Flemming Properties in June 2016 for 11 nights.
Stay was ok itself, but almost two month after check out we still waiting for our damage deposit
to be returned. Despite multiple assuring that it will be transferred asap.
Deposit was 100 eur i.e. about 20% of rental, so it is valuable amount. 
Looks like cheating. Consider the fact when contacting the agency.

Dmitry & Elena


----------

